# In Depth - Jake Jackson Mix Session - Spitfire Audio



## Ollie (Nov 24, 2015)

New Spitfire video series I stumbled across:


----------



## Michael Rajecki (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks a ton for posting this. I've been clueless about mixing orchestral samples lately, so this is very much appreciated!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks so much for posting this. Amazing!


----------



## Killiard (Dec 21, 2015)

If you liked this then check out the mixing course Jake did with Guy at Thinkspace. Similar kind of thing but with a lot more detail and examples to work on yourself. 

I've been editing and mixing in Pro Tools for years but I learned loads from the videos.


----------



## mmendez (Dec 22, 2015)

Killiard said:


> If you liked this then check out the mixing course Jake did with Guy at Thinkspace. Similar kind of thing but with a lot more detail and examples to work on yourself.
> 
> I've been editing and mixing in Pro Tools for years but I learned loads from the videos.



Absolutely. I'm a Logic guy and all the tricks you learn there that make his work-flow so smooth and efficient translate to pretty much any DAW. Can't recommend this course enough.

Miguel


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 22, 2015)

Killiard said:


> If you liked this then check out the mixing course Jake did with Guy at Thinkspace. Similar kind of thing but with a lot more detail and examples to work on yourself.
> 
> I've been editing and mixing in Pro Tools for years but I learned loads from the videos.



Well, I was going to a while a go but then I decided to apply to do an MA with Thinkspace and actually got offered a place so that's going to be one of my new adventures in January!


----------



## bak3r (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey there!

I’m new to the forum - so that’s my first post here 

I’ve got a question regarding that thinkspace-mixing-course with Jake Jackson. Are the sound examples, which you got within the course, the same like that what you here in the video trailer? 

Or are there sound examples of the final mixes online?

I just want to be sure that the money is invested in the right thing 

I’ve wrote the same question to thinkspace via the website several weeks ago, but sadly no ones answered.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2016)

Killiard said:


> If you liked this then check out the mixing course Jake did with Guy at Thinkspace. Similar kind of thing but with a lot more detail and examples to work on yourself.
> 
> I've been editing and mixing in Pro Tools for years but I learned loads from the videos.



I'll quote you again. I am now currently studying the Orchestral Mixing Course with Jake and Guy from Thinkspace as well as the MA starting next week! 

No rest for the wicked. Absolutely loving the Mixing course so far and having the Stems so I can practise mixing them is like having a bag of Sonic Gold Dust.


----------



## bak3r (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the fast reply 

Is it the same music which is within the trailer?


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2016)

bak3r said:


> Thanks for the fast reply
> 
> Is it the same music which is within the trailer?



This trailer?



If so, then YES! 

The course is great. I'm loving it so far! You should check it out...

Jono


----------



## bak3r (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes - that's the trailer I'm talking about! (sorry I should have postet the link myself)

Cool 8-) then I'll be joining the course!!


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 30, 2016)

@Spitfire Team this video was brilliant to watch. I think it is really underselling it to just talk about mixing as there is some incredible stuff from CH in here. Total eye opener, very refreshing, and then the mix tips are the icing.

Wasn't clear to me what the "fake" strings were - was it Sable or Mural, in particular the trem?

I am off to Get Bu**er Down From Airport now!


----------

